# GM/Dealer confusion on free service



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

That's bad service. If they say it's free than we shouldn't pay for it that's it! Seriously how much a galon of DEF costs to gm and full the tank up twice for free to keep new owner mouth shut and happy that he's leaving the dealer with no charge. That's just my opinion.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is called the run around dance ! they tell you to go run around and we believe it .
Do you have any written document of the advertised claim of free service for 24 months ?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> It is called the run around dance ! they tell you to go run around and we believe it .
> Do you have any written document of the advertised claim of free service for 24 months ?


This is. That is why you ask for everything in WRITING! Talk to your salesmen, then the manager, that is BS.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

*OFFICIAL guidelines*
Chevrolet 2-YEAR scheduled Maintenance
.
Chevrolet 2-Year Scheduled Maintenance will be included with thepurchase or lease of all 2014 Chevrolet vehicles delivered as fleet or retailunits. This scheduled maintenance coverage will provide owners select requiredservices, for 2 years or 24,000 miles, whichever occurs first. Customers arelimited to four service events during the service period.

■■ ACDelco Oil andfilter change (Cruze Diesel and models equipped with a Duramax® engine includean ACDelco Diesel Exhaust Fluid refill at each of the four provided visits; seea participating dealer for other restrictions and complete
details)

■■ 4-wheel TireRotation (excludes dual rear wheel vehicles, all Corvette models and selectCamaro models - ZL1 model and 1LE package cars - due to their unidirectionaltires; see Owner’s Manual for details)

■■ 27-Point VehicleInspection (MPVI) Chevrolet scheduledmaintenance covers the following services in accordance with the vehicle’s Owner’sManual maintenance schedule. Customers are limited to four service eventsduring the
service period.

■■ Scheduledmaintenance to include oil and filter change (excludes Spark EV), 4-wheel TireRotation (excludes dual rear wheel vehicles, all Corvette models and selectCamaro models - ZL1 model and 1LE package cars - due to their unidirectionaltires; see Owner’s Manual for details), and a 27-Point Vehicle Inspection.

■■ Oil change frequencywill be based on the Oil Life Monitoring System (OLM) taking into accountcustomer convenience at the time of their 7,500-mile tire rotation interval.

■■ The oil lifepercentage must be recorded on the repair order at the time of each service.

■■ Vehicles noteligible for the 4-wheel tire rotation include dual rear wheel vehicles, andall Corvette models and select Camaro models - ZL1 model and 1LE package cars -due to their unidirectional tires; tire rotations must be made in accordancewith the guidelines in the Owner’s Manual.

■■ Dealers areresponsible for determining vehicle eligibility within Investigate VehicleHistory (IVH) within the Global Warranty Management System.

■■ Coverage appliesonly for services performed at participating Chevrolet dealers, and does notcover maintenance services performed or completed at Fleet or independentservice center locations.

■■ All vehicles will beserviced at participating Chevrolet dealers with the recommended oil for thevehicle along with quality ACDelco replacement parts; only ACDelco dexos1®,dexos2®, Mobil Delvac 1300® CJ4, Mobil 1® Synthetic, ACDelco Diesel ExhaustFluids and ACDelco Filters purchased through GM Parts and Authorized ACDelcoDistributors are eligible for reimbursement.

■■ Dealer shouldconsult with owners on all required maintenance of the vehicle; air filters,alignments and wear items are NOT eligible for dealer reimbursement under thisprogram.

■■ Dealers must utilizethe Multi-Point Vehicle Inspection Form (See attachment “A”) or the electronicversion in Service Workbench to complete the required inspections; this serviceis comprehended in the overall reimbursement allowances provided.

■■ Fluid top-offs areNOT covered (except ACDelco Diesel Exhaust Fluids as described above).

■■ Wheel alignments and balancing are NOTcovered.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> *OFFICIAL guidelines*
> Chevrolet 2-YEAR scheduled Maintenance
> .
> Chevrolet 2-Year Scheduled Maintenance will be included with thepurchase or lease of all 2014 Chevrolet vehicles delivered as fleet or retailunits. This scheduled maintenance coverage will provide owners select requiredservices, for 2 years or 24,000 miles, whichever occurs first. Customers arelimited to four service events during the service period.
> ...


THANK YOU!! Is there a way I can direct my dealership to this information so they in turn can forward it to GM so they can get reimbursed? Is there an "official" link or something?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

diesel said:


> THANK YOU!! Is there a way I can direct my dealership to this information so they in turn can forward it to GM so they can get reimbursed? Is there an "official" link or something?


Dealers are supposed to be reimbursed $75 to perform the engine oil change, tire rotation, multi-point inspection and topping off the DEF fluid. I can't verify this is what it will pay because we haven't done one yet. But that is what the dealerships program guidelines state.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

( See a participating Dealer ) I certainly can read that part .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I bought a bunch of DEF for the GLK that I sold so I figure I might as well just go ahead and use it. Will be interesting to see what a mess I make.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

diesel, 

We will happily follow up on this with your dealership. Please send us some additional details via private message so we can properly document everything (including your name and contact information, the last 8 digits of your VIN, and the name of your involved dealership). 

Sarah (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> diesel,
> 
> We will happily follow up on this with your dealership. Please send us some additional details via private message so we can properly document everything (including your name and contact information, the last 8 digits of your VIN, and the name of your involved dealership).
> 
> ...


 Thank you - I had sent a private message on Thursday or Friday but haven't received a reply. Did you guys receive it?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes we did receive it diesel! Unfortunately the dealership service department at your dealership is closed on weekends and will be closed Monday for the holiday. We will contact them on Tuesday and update you after we speak with them. Thank you for your patience. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Yes we did receive it diesel! Unfortunately the dealership service department at your dealership is closed on weekends and will be closed Monday for the holiday. We will contact them on Tuesday and update you after we speak with them. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


 Thanks Jackie. I do have a bigger concern though, and that is that the dealers (and their GM contacts that reimburse them for this service) be educated on what all is included, proper oil, and so forth. It seems as if I am not the only one facing challenges with the free service on the diesel.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi diesel

This is a brand new service plan offered on 2014 models. Please bear with us as the Customer Care Agents and the dealerships adjust to this newly offered service set in place for the customer. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry, but simply* another *example of poor GM management, ie: dealerships _selling_ products without KNOWING about the product or their (dealerships') OBLIGATIONS to the customers for that product.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

My wife took mine in for its first oil change, tire rotation and DEF fluid top off. I armed her with the link to the GM site on her Iphone and placarded the dashboard with Dexos 2 only signs. The dealer gave her an empty oil bottle to bring home for me to verify. He tried to charge her for the DEF fluid but wifey emailed him the link and he promptly took it off the bill. It was the first one they did.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> My wife took mine in for its first oil change, tire rotation and DEF fluid top off. I armed her with the link to the GM site on her Iphone and placarded the dashboard with Dexos 2 only signs. The dealer gave her an empty oil bottle to bring home for me to verify. He tried to charge her for the DEF fluid but wifey emailed him the link and he promptly took it off the bill. It was the first one they did.


I wonder if GM will charge them back for the DEF like they did to my dealer. Chevy Customer Service on this forum is helping to sort out the situation.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

If you'll pardon the hilariously _obvious_ pun but _"...it sounds like it's gonna be a *'urea-contest' *between dealerships and GM..." _(sorry)!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I knew I liked you Tucson , Cool we now have a new term folks and I do believe we will be able to Post IT .

​Urea  Contest I love it ...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

Just to keep everyone updated on our progress with the new 2014 service plan offered, we are still waiting to hear back from our internal resources. Thank you for your patience. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Sorry, but simply* another *example of poor GM management, ie: dealerships _selling_ products without KNOWING about the product or their (dealerships') OBLIGATIONS to the customers for that product.


And the saga just keeps on repeating.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I know , I asked my service Department about the DFE, Oh no that's extra , I said  , I think you need to recheck that and you will have a few angry customers ....This is why I got out of the business , I didn't want to fight with management . I will say this , with my car not on my watch! FYI you can get adblue as its really called at most Walmart .Its like 12.00 bucks for 2 1/2 gallons ...so dont fret over this ,now with winter on its way ,do get you some Power Service from walmart , the white bottle and ad a few oz per tank.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

For the record, all the people at Chevy Customer Service that are on this forum are awesome! They are all thorough, responsive and proactive. I want to publicly let you all know that you are very appreciated!!


Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just to keep everyone updated on our progress with the new 2014 service plan offered, we are still waiting to hear back from our internal resources. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

diesel, 

Thank you very much for the compliment. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Chevy Customer care thank you as well , Glad you do listen to our concerns .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

GotDiesel?, 

Thank you as well. It was a pleasure speaking with you and having you share your diesel knowledge. It is a community effort. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

You are most welcome , I am happy to help you and any one that need the real scoop on this Diesel , If you need assistance ,please feel free to contact me should help be needed , I did have a few minor issues with my car ,the dealer is taking care of a few manufacture defects ....


----------

